# GoodLand, Choko, and Flamingo and still going:



## CarlosNoe (Sep 5, 2008)

* I had to get out to do some fishing. I fished a few locations Good Land Florida, Everglades  National Park (AKA Gator & Croc land) and Chokoloskee near the other side of Everglades National Park. 

Things I notice:
I'm still fishing the Ocean side more due to a few Kayak deep fishing trips I took. I notice lots of fresh water in the back side, and fish are still not to deep. I did catch a few nice Snook on these trips, and baby Tarpon up to 60 pounds. 

All Fish are catch and release!

Location Information: 
The tiny community of Goodland, located off State Road 92 at the southeast corner of the island, offers visitors a laid back charm unlike any other place in the region.The stillness of the village, where cats and dogs can be found napping in the streets, changes drastically on Sundays when hundreds of residents and visitors make the pilgrimage to Stan's for an afternoon of outdoor music, drinks and dancing. 

Chokoloskee Island Park, a small slice of paradise on Florida's southernmost Gulf Coast. Our immediate neighbors: 10,000 Islands National Wildlife Refuge and the Florida Everglades National Park, two of nature's grandest wonderlands.*











*Here some photos from the drive for those that are out of state.
Smallest Post office in the US:*









*The drive has present day Indian tribe homes, stores, and views like below:* 

























*Good Land:*
*Red Fish & Kirk fishing bud! We did five Red Fish, and jump a Tarpon or two. This was more around the islands etc.*


















*
Chokoloskee:* *No joke over 25 Red Fish, 3 Seatrouts, few Snook, and jump a Tarpon. This was the trip that I had dream of for years. It was crazy almost every cast we got hits from Red, Snook, other fish. Around 10:00 AM I was ready to go home. I hope my next trip can live up to this one. Below are a few shots of some of the fish from this trip. Also Kirk and I hook up twice with two Reds as we fished. The photos are below.*


















































*Everglades photos: These are the photos I got from the trip my camera got wet. A few Snooks more a back side pre-mother ship checking areas to camp in winter trip. Fish back side till 12, and flip to the front side to catch a few Red's.*


















Thanks for reading if anyone has info on BR, IRL, ML I like to do some fishing in that area soon would like some locations to put in the water via Kayak, and Gheenoe. I love my LT 25!


----------



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

Great trip and pics. Enjoyed the read. Thanks for taking the time to share with us.


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks for the report and photo!


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

goodland and choko my neck of the woods. cool to see a report coming from there. nice fish,pics,and report


----------



## CarlosNoe (Sep 5, 2008)

Good Land was on fire...at one point you could pop almost anything on a hook in the channels and it would get a fish. Also love the city, and the people down in that area. Very nice folks! 

Choko we hit the outside islands got lost a few times, but found our way. It is going to take some time to learn the islands. It not about fish, and more about getting out on the water.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow, what a great set of trips!  Nice job on the pictures.


----------



## CarlosNoe (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks I'm starting to do more that side of the woods. I just came back from Florida City...great trip once again..


----------



## CarlosNoe (Sep 5, 2008)

Want to hit Good Land again does anyone know a place in Good Land I can put in....I put in on the Bridge before Marco... and it is tricky if the tides are not right.


----------

